# Snow plow for 1999 Geo 4 door Tracker



## wsmm

Any body know of a plow system that will work on a 1999 4dr 4wheel drive GEO Tracker? Prefer power angle if available. Currently using a Meyers plow on a 1990 Chevy 1/2 ton pickup, but would like a smaller vehicle for some of my tight areas. Only used to plow my dirt drive and occasionally plow my brother-in-laws drive. I have a long drove through the woods and open fields about 2,000'.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mnglocker

A SnowBear with some custom fabrication?


----------



## jasonv

Ugh, well at least its got a frame. I sure wouldn't want to try plowing with one of those though. Certainly not a 2000 foot drive. That is a hell of a lot of drive for the smallest on-road 4x4 ever made.

And FYI: I used to drive one of those myself.


----------



## theholycow

jasonv;1537197 said:


> Ugh, well at least its got a frame. I sure wouldn't want to try plowing with one of those though. Certainly not a 2000 foot drive. That is a hell of a lot of drive for the smallest on-road 4x4 ever made.
> 
> And FYI: I used to drive one of those myself.


Did you forget the other thread?


theholycow;1514978 said:


> Looks to do a better job than half the one ton pickup plowing videos you see around.


OP, you might want to contact those Youtube users to ask how they're rigged.


----------



## Antlerart06

wsmm;1535276 said:


> Any body know of a plow system that will work on a 1999 4dr 4wheel drive GEO Tracker? Prefer power angle if available. Currently using a Meyers plow on a 1990 Chevy 1/2 ton pickup, but would like a smaller vehicle for some of my tight areas. Only used to plow my dirt drive and occasionally plow my brother-in-laws drive. I have a long drove through the woods and open fields about 2,000'.
> Thanks,
> Bill


I have a Kia Sportage 2Door model and I thought about putting one on and dont think nobody makes mounts For Kia or a GEO 
If I buy one I was going buy the UTV Boss 6.6 Vplow and make it fit

Not much snow last year and this year not looking to good So my V on my kia is on hold


----------



## jasonv

Antlerart06;1537516 said:


> I have a Kia Sportage 2Door model and I thought about putting one on and dont think nobody makes mounts For Kia or a GEO
> If I buy one I was going buy the UTV Boss 6.6 Vplow and make it fit
> 
> Not much snow last year and this year not looking to good So my V on my kia is on hold


I don't think that Kia (Hyundai) has a frame. DON'T DO IT.


----------



## jasonv

theholycow;1537341 said:


> Did you forget the other thread?
> 
> OP, you might want to contact those Youtube users to ask how they're rigged.


Other thread is irrelevant. Its a bad idea in that thread, its a bad idea in this thread. First video was a high traction situation (you can see that it peels all the way down to clear pavement). Second video is a VERY VERY HIGHLY modified vehicle. All bets are off when you get to that extreme. THIRD video is very little snow and he's struggling with it and getting stuck (see video transition hiding his getting stuck).

Those cars are very light, small tires, and very poor traction.


----------



## mnglocker

Sell the tracker and get a compact utility tractor with a blower and be done.


----------



## jasonv

mnglocker;1540151 said:


> Sell the tracker and get a compact utility tractor with a blower and be done.


I don't recommend a blower for a driveway. A blower is a good backup for extreme/emergency snowfalls, but a total pain in the a** for regular snow removal.


----------



## Squires

http://www.rocky-road.com/sidekick-tracker-snow-plow.html
So long as your frame is solid go for it if it is what you need/want.
it appears that getting a factory setup with power angle is difficult unless your able and willing to modify.


----------



## jasonv

Squires;1541136 said:


> http://www.rocky-road.com/sidekick-tracker-snow-plow.html
> So long as your frame is solid go for it if it is what you need/want.
> it appears that getting a factory setup with power angle is difficult unless your able and willing to modify.


The fact that somebody sells something does not imply that its a good idea to buy it. Always keep in mind that there are people who sell HEROINE.


----------



## Squires

What is the issue exactly?
Too small? He intends to do his own driveway, and would like the smaller size over his current 1/2ton pickup. 

A 3/4ton truck won't help here if the 1/2 ton is too big.

People use them and they work, enough said.
Try bringing something useful to a post once in a while.

Also checkout google

A 2 door sportage does have a frame Thumbs Up


----------



## jasonv

Squires;1541195 said:


> What is the issue exactly?
> Too small? He intends to do his own driveway, and would like the smaller size over his current 1/2ton pickup.
> 
> A 3/4ton truck won't help here if the 1/2 ton is too big.


Too ***LIGHT***.
And a 3/4 ton is definitely the WRONG vehicle, why would you even suggest that?



> People use them and they work, enough said.


And someone in Russia does this;





Doesn't make it a good idea.



> Try bringing something useful to a post once in a while.


Heed your own advice. Telling someone to do something really STUPID and potentially EXPENSIVE is not something valuable to add. That vehicle is NOT adequate for ANY snow plow.



> A 2 door sportage does have a frame Thumbs Up


And just how does that apply to OP's question?
Also,


kia said:


> Body & Chassis
> Kia Canada line-
> LX, EX and EX Luxury	SX
> Layout	Front engine, FWD or AWD	Front engine, AWD
> Body type *Unibody	Unibody*
> Front suspension	McPherson strut with coil springs and dynamic dampers	McPherson strut with coil springs and dynamic dampers
> Rear suspension	Multi-link with dynamic dampers	Multi-link with dynamic dampers
> Steering	Electric-assist steering	Electric-assist steering


----------



## Squires

Last post for me on this topic. 

A 1/2 ton is too big, but a tracker is too small, hmmm now what? Somehow you can plow snow with a quad, but a small SUV is not capable of the same for a residential application.

The OP did not ask for amateur engineering opinions as to what the vehicle could handle, they did however ask if there were any kits available, and there are. They may not meet your requirements, but that is besides the point.

The kia comment was in response to another one of your uninformed opinions, you posted the specs for a new sportage, which is uni body. 2 door models were the first gen and they are body on frame, but again you are the know all be all of personal opinions with no help to the topics or questions at hand.

Im done arguing over nothing now.

To the OP sorry this got so off track, as others have mentioned try contacting any of those youtube posters. With some fab work any of the small plows available should work, especially anything designed for a UTV sized vehicle.
Best of Luck
& 
Merry Christmas


----------



## jasonv

Squires;1541250 said:


> Last post for me on this topic.
> 
> A 1/2 ton is too big, but a tracker is too small, hmmm now what? Somehow you can plow snow with a quad, but a small SUV is not capable of the same for a residential application.


If one is too big and the other is too small, stick with the one that is too big. It will at least work. The other one will just get stuck.

Simple, isn't it?



> The OP did not ask for amateur engineering opinions as to what the vehicle could handle, they did however ask if there were any kits available, and there are. They may not meet your requirements, but that is besides the point.


Right, the OP DID NOT ask for amateur engineering opinions. THAT DISQUALIFIES YOU ABSOLUTELY. Now run along.



> The kia comment was in response to another one of your uninformed opinions, you posted the specs for a new sportage, which is uni body. 2 door models were the first gen and they are body on frame, but again you are the know all be all of personal opinions with no help to the topics or questions at hand.


And again, you haven't shown anything to back up that opinion. So either provide PROOF to support your unfounded claims, or screw off.



> Im done arguing over nothing now.
> 
> To the OP sorry this got so off track, as others have mentioned try contacting any of those youtube posters. With some fab work any of the small plows available should work, especially anything designed for a UTV sized vehicle.
> Best of Luck
> &
> Merry Christmas


Good, now beat it.


----------



## linckeil

not sure how i ended up reading this thread but i do love to hear from all the internet tough guys out there.

"run along", "screw off" "beat it". you gotta wonder how many of these tough guys would say things like that in person? or would they only do it behind the safety of their keyboard hundreds of miles away?


----------



## jasonv

linckeil;1542255 said:


> not sure how i ended up reading this thread but i do love to hear from all the internet tough guys out there.
> 
> "run along", "screw off" "beat it". you gotta wonder how many of these tough guys would say things like that in person? or would they only do it behind the safety of their keyboard hundreds of miles away?


If an ass is being an ass, I'll tell it to his face. Its regrettable that this medium doesn't provide that opportunity.


----------



## ranger88den

wsmm;1535276 said:


> Any body know of a plow system that will work on a 1999 4dr 4wheel drive GEO Tracker? Prefer power angle if available. Currently using a Meyers plow on a 1990 Chevy 1/2 ton pickup, but would like a smaller vehicle for some of my tight areas. Only used to plow my dirt drive and occasionally plow my brother-in-laws drive. I have a long drove through the woods and open fields about 2,000'.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Bill, a '99 is a Chevrolet Tracker, '97 was the last year for the Geo handle. Snowbear mounts are still available for your tracker:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Snowbear-Ch...Parts_Accessories&hash=item232621e8b9&vxp=mtr

EDIT: You might be able to find a used one. I see them on craigslist all the time, but you'll still need model specific mounts. Just make sure you get all the parts.


----------

